# Ophthalmology slides..



## rahul_roy

Here is my collection of ophthalmology slides...specially useful for ur viva
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


----------



## MastahRiz

Thanks


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Damn rapid share...it never works at my side despite simply awesome internet connection and speed one can think of!


----------



## SHAIMAA

Thanks alot Dr.*rahul_roy *

the slides are very nice ..


----------

